# Garage Saurus R32 track Car



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

RB26

about 800hp


































































WOW !!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah one of my favourite R32's. Not much info on the tinternet about it tho


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

nice color


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow.... this was my favorite R32, nice.....


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, one of the nicest R32's if ever seen. I just love the rear wing and color too.

I was reading the June 07 issue Option 2 magazine, there was a Story of Saurus*884R*Sudo-R car. Whoa, that carbon beast is sweet too.
In that very same issue there was also a show coverage of Exciting Car Showdown 2007. (http://www.optionland.jp/showdown/event.html).
That show had 4 Saurus cars at display.

Here is some images & links to the carages:
[ “Á�W | ƒGƒLƒTƒCƒeƒBƒ“ƒOƒJ�[ƒVƒ‡�[ƒ_ƒEƒ“2007‘¬•ñ ] J.D.M. OPTION INTERNATIONAL
[ “Á�W | ƒGƒLƒTƒCƒeƒBƒ“ƒOƒJ�[ƒVƒ‡�[ƒ_ƒEƒ“2007‘¬•ñ PART2 ] J.D.M. OPTION INTERNATIONAL
[ “Á�W | ƒGƒLƒTƒCƒeƒBƒ“ƒOƒJ�[ƒVƒ‡�[ƒ_ƒEƒ“2007‘¬•ñ PART3 ] J.D.M. OPTION INTERNATIONAL

But WTF is up with this Saurus setup!?!
SAURUS*884R*935R[BNR32]
£¹£³£µ£Ò - £¸£¸£´¤È¤Ã¤¯¤ê¤Î¡Ô¥Á¥å¡¼¥Ë¥ó¥°¤·¤è¤¦¤¼¡ª¡Õ - Yahoo!¥Ö¥í¥°


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Track car?!! With standard brakes?!!!

Butuz


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

its a dual track / Drag car ... an 8 second drag car.

its featured heavily in the DVD Fast,East & Extreme ... where you see it do the 56 second lap of tsukuba with Taniguichi at the wheel.


----------



## MICHAEL DEPOLO (Jun 4, 2007)

*Yokohama GTR*

*The car is simple, clean and with plate, nice to drive on the public roads. Nice R34 wheel. Good Job!

Mike from Yokohama.*


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

More about Saurus... ƒUƒEƒ‹ƒXƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What is the black hood like obejct on the boot ? and whats with the black on the skirts ? (sorry i'm not being picky, i am genuinly interested)


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Also think it needs a set of volks .... seems alot of effort to then just stick some 34 wheels on it.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Butuz said:


> Track car?!! With standard brakes?!!!
> 
> Butuz


They are Alcon Brakes


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

L14M0 said:


> What is the black hood like obejct on the boot ? and whats with the black on the skirts ? (sorry i'm not being picky, i am genuinly interested)


The radiator is in the boot and the "black hood" is the air vent.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

The new Saurus Sudo-R in the Option 2 mag is simply mint. They put together a very clean car with some quality carbon workmanship.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

hodgie said:


> They are Alcon Brakes


Ah yes well spotted! They still don't look big enough for serious track work - but i suppose if you only need to do one flying lap then you dont need massive heavy brakes!

Loverly looking car :bowdown1: 

Butuz


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

why does no one listen to me !! .... its not just a track car !! .. its a drag car too !!!!!! ... its bloody owner told me so !  .. to my face .. personally !! 

and how many exclamation marks can i get in to one sentence !!!!!!!!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

was this not rumoured to be in the UK at one point?


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

correct .. there were rumours on here that someone had bought it but its definitely still over in Saitama at Saurus.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

This is just a track car isn't it? Those brakes look too small though.








:chuckle:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

*sigh* ... is there are brick wall round here somewhere ? .. i feel i need to hit me head against it  

sarky welsh git ..


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

hahaha...


P.S. spoke to Pete earlier  should see him around 3pm... bye bye CR's


----------



## dog-box (Nov 8, 2007)

any 1 no what colour code the garage saurus car is


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

If i recall correctly they use a trust 2.7L/t88 motor and smaller brakes for drag racing and the os giken 3.0L/t88 and some big ass brakes for circuit, they just sawp out motors to suit what they wanna do!

Check it out a tsukuba supper lap 2007.. 

YouTube - BNR32 720ps TSUKUBA Super Lap


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

I prefer this one :thumbsup: 

Also built by saurus, very similiar looking set-up...


----------



## MICHAEL DEPOLO (Jun 4, 2007)

*SAURUS yELLOW R32 YELLOW WITH BLACK HOOD*



dog-box said:


> any 1 no what colour code the garage saurus car is


If it's the R32 it's Yellow, yes Yellow, this color was not a original color from Nissan, the hood is black, flat black, the car is stored at saurus main store. Around 900 plus ps!!

Mike


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

jaysus...that turbo is bigger than the block!! 

that thing could suck you off from a mile away!!


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> jaysus...that turbo is bigger than the block!!
> 
> that thing could suck you *and process you* from a mile away!!


fixed


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> that thing could suck you off from a mile away!!


I know of a few girls like that.........


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tomek said:


> I prefer this one :thumbsup:
> 
> Also built by saurus, very similiar looking set-up...
> 
> ...


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

any more pic of it??
i am deadly in love with their cars


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Even though this isn't the yellow, its just another beautiful car out of the saurus stables..


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> Even though this isn't the yellow, its just another beautiful car out of the saurus stables..


Now that is stunning.:bowdown1:


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

I *think* the orange/yellow g'saurus 32GTR uses an OSGiken 3.0L with a T88H-38GK 1100bhp turbo for drag, and they just swap the turbo to a smaller T88 for circuit - so OSG 3.0L with T88-33d/34d at 800bhp.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of Hayashi San!


----------



## MICHAEL DEPOLO (Jun 4, 2007)

*SAURUS WEB PAGE IN JAPAN YELLOW GTR*

ƒUƒEƒ‹ƒXƒIƒŠƒWƒiƒ‹ƒp�[ƒc

If you want to see Saurus home page type the following web page or just type in ƒKƒŒ�[ƒWƒUƒEƒ‹ƒX

If your looking for part for your GTR go to Australia Web Page or E-Bay.
Parts in Japan cost more then in the U.S. our in Australia.

MIKE


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

(Shamelessly copied from Beerbaron's japan photo thread on sau)


One of my favourite 32 GTRs. I was lucky enough to have a good chat to the owner about this car and it's certainly pretty special. It runs 9.2s at the circuit and is a registered and street driven car (I actually drove back with him on the freeway). He wouldn't tell me his circuit times, but it looked bloody quick. It has lots of nice touches such as the custom one-off panasport G7s. The rears are 18X11.5 running 315/30/18 Pirelli semi slicks!!! ouch. Other little touches are the HKS T51R which was custom modified by Saurus. Big endless brakes and all the good gear. It's is such a fine car. and the owner was very friendly and modest too. But I would say his car was wearing the number 1 for a reason, and it's probably not because he was first in with the entry form....
























































If anyone is interested.. here is the thread.

Beer Baron's Japan Photo Diary - Skylines Australia


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

That lovely.

So many quality cars, so little time to build them.:runaway:


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Dynamix said:


> Even though this isn't the yellow, its just another beautiful car out of the saurus stables..


good god...! that's what i want mine to look like.. :bowdown1: 

fair way to go :runaway:


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have to say Hayashi San is a GTR genius and builds nothing but quality GTRs.

We went out there for a Garage Saurus track day to observe and we all had goose bumps watching those GTRs fly by. Nothing better than a well built/tuned GTR at WOT.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tomek said:


> (Shamelessly copied from Beerbaron's japan photo thread on sau)
> 
> 
> One of my favourite 32 GTRs. I was lucky enough to have a good chat to the owner about this car and it's certainly pretty special. It runs 9.2s at the circuit and is a registered and street driven car (I actually drove back with him on the freeway). He wouldn't tell me his circuit times, but it looked bloody quick. It has lots of nice touches such as the custom one-off panasport G7s. The rears are 18X11.5 running 315/30/18 Pirelli semi slicks!!! ouch. Other little touches are the HKS T51R which was custom modified by Saurus. Big endless brakes and all the good gear. It's is such a fine car. and the owner was very friendly and modest too. But I would say his car was wearing the number 1 for a reason, and it's probably not because he was first in with the entry form....
> ...


Thanks for the post tomek, you're one lucky guy to get to go in that beast.. Can you tell me how the response felt with the os giken 3.0L and the t51r?
It just goes to show with a correctly set up car you can run high 1/4 times and very fast circuit times, thats the goal with my nest car.. high 10 low 9 second gtr and be able to do good circuit times..


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Dynamix said:


> Thanks for the post tomek, you're one lucky guy to get to go in that beast.. Can you tell me how the response felt with the os giken 3.0L and the t51r?
> It just goes to show with a correctly set up car you can run high 1/4 times and very fast circuit times, thats the goal with my nest car.. high 10 low 9 second gtr and be able to do good circuit times..


Sorry man, must of interpreted it wrong.. 

As I said, a qoute of a member of the SAU forums.. From his annual trip to Japan.. 

Sorry about the confusion.


This is the thread.. 
Beer Baron's Japan Photo Diary - Skylines Australia


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tomek said:


> Sorry man, must of interpreted it wrong..
> 
> As I said, a qoute of a member of the SAU forums.. From his annual trip to Japan..
> 
> ...


As yes, i get it now haha.. 

Yeah i read beer barons photo thread a long long time ago and forgot the pictures were in there... the white car is now the carbon/gun metal finished car or vice versa.. if you look the cage, side mirror's, custom wheels, and a few other bits are exactly the same with both cars.. well seeing they're the same the one car...


----------



## MICHAEL DEPOLO (Jun 4, 2007)

*R32*

This is more information on the Drag/Street diving GTR 
Yellow!!?? 

SS1/4Mile BEST ET 8.416
DRAG DATA■
RB26DETT 2700cc　1080 PS　
Greddy 2.7 Crank and Piston 
Greddy Turbo T88H・38G／K and Weste Gate Greddy 4　
SAURUS 50φ Throtle and Big Valve
OS 6Speed Transmission and R3C clutch　CUSCO Drag diff4.1　
OHLINS・SAURUS shocks Drag　
Tire　ADVAN RG 8J－15・G／Y 26.0-15

ƒUƒEƒ‹ƒXƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone know what mirrors are on the saurus car ?


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

Mr. Blue Eyes said:


> Does anyone know what mirrors are on the saurus car ?


ganador chap.


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks mate!


----------

